

Ask HN: Cheap color copies for flyers? - endlessvoid94

I need a quick way to get as many color copies of a flyer as possible.  I'm on a college campus with a startup that will benefit from this, but paying $0.50 / copy at kinko's is unacceptable.  Any tips?
======
petercooper
Getting Kinkos to run 1000s of color copies is like getting Pizza Hut to cater
for a wedding. They can do it, but their limited capacity and selection can
make it expensive and limited in scope.

Instead, find a regular printing company. They won't always be as easy to deal
with as Kinkos (they might demand you supply press ready PDFs or the like) but
they can quote you for pretty much any reasonable quantity going (any decent
printer would be fine up to several thousand flyers with a few days
turnaround) and give you a far better price (especially as the printing
industry isn't doing so well right now).

For example, one of my clients here in the UK is a printer. They charge $267
for 1000 A4 (roughly letter size) color flyers. So 27 cents/copy but by my
understanding printers in the US are _way_ cheaper than here. If you wanted
only A5 (or whatever the US equivalent is) size, cheaper too.

~~~
endlessvoid94
Thanks, I'll look into real printing companies. I've been trying to bum color
prints from different folks and it just does not scale.

------
kochbeck
Search your area for a press company that does gang run printing. Might not be
a good choice depending on your media size and layout, but it's often the
cheapest thing going. In SF, I know a number of folks who use these guys:
<http://www.clubcardprinting.com/>

------
patio11
Ask Kinko's how many flyers you need to print to qualify for bulk pricing.

~~~
endlessvoid94
i asked kinko's and they basically told me to do it myself, it would be
cheaper. i was pretty surprised.

